# Bunny Ideas and Accessories



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 18, 2005)

As most of you know,Iuse a plastic screenforPebbles' litterbox.It was a very inexpensive item at the Dollar store,butyet it saved me alot of money in litter and it's much easier to cleanandit keeps the litter from being kicked out.






As you see inPebbles' cage,the stool and bowls were all from the Dollar store.Her litter box is just a plastictray that Iput in acardboard box to make the edges higher.The cardboard box gives Pebbles something to chew on and is easily replaceable.

Justrecently, I bought someKaytee Timothy Cubes from a local pet shopafter reading that some of the members here are using them.I never realized they were so hard and quite messywhen Pebblesgnaws at the cube.She was having a tough timekeeping itin placeas shetries to bite down on it.Then shetakes itallover her cagemaking a mess with the crumbs.So this is the solution that I came up with.....

I use one clamp to holdand secure the hay cube.







ThenI used a second clamptosecurethe firstclamp to the edge of the cage.

Third,I placed a bowlunder the hay cubeto catch all the crumbs.








Now Pebbles can get a good bite out of the hay cube and enjoy her meal.








If you have any other ideas on making things easieror things you use to enjoy your bunny better, please share them here. It may be some bunny proofing idea or something that saves you time and money that we use for our bunnies.

Rainbows!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 18, 2005)

Pet_Bunny

the clamp is an excellent idea! my troupe enjoy the cubes very much!


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was having a hard time finding grassmats for my bunns to chew. I finally found them and they are $6 each. Ihave 6 bunns and that is really expensive after awhile. So I went toWalmart and found the grass paper plate holders 6 for $1. The bunns love them. They sit in them and chew away. They also make awesome bunny frisbees.

For hay racks I go to the Dollar store and buy slotted baskets. I cut the slats on one long side and voila instant large hayrack. I use either zipties to attach them or the carbiner clips.

I put a puppy training pad under the hay rack and feederunder the cage. Any loose hay and fines end up on the pad and notall over the floor.

Oh instead of having bunny toys laying allaround I bought a wicker basket to keep them all in. Now the toys are all in one place and even the basket can be chewed. 

That's all I can think of right now.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 18, 2005)

Pet Bunny, is that a spring clamp? 

What about putting it on a bunny kabob? You'd just need to put a hole through the center of the hay cake. 

http://www.ferretstore.com/sp-61138.html

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 18, 2005)

I absolutely burst out laughing when I saw thehay cube in the clamp. My girls LOVE their hay cubes and makea HUGE mess when eating them. Don't take this wrong (meant intotally good nature), but my first thought was "my, how anal arewe!". Your bunnies are totally adorable and I love your idea.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 18, 2005)

The first clamp isa 1 1/2 inch Quick-Gripthat tightens as you squeeze down on it.Itopensonly whenyoupressa release lever.

The second is a heavy spring clamp.

I use them because it doesn't move when Pebbles is chewing on the hay cube.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, I see. I was concerned about the clamp snapping shut on little bunny noses.



Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 18, 2005)

The cube will eventually fall out whenit gets small enough.By thenPebblescan eat whats left of it.

I also cut the regular Timothy Hay into smallerpieces to fit in her bowl.Thisway Pebbles will eat out of the bowl. It is neaterand cleaner that way. As you know, some of thosestrands can be so long.Ihave a hay rack, but never use it.

Rainbows!


----------



## kfonz (Nov 19, 2005)

Pet Bunny ~ 

Great ideas! It takes a lot of creativity to come up withthings like that...well for me anyway. My buns LOVE those haycubes, and Bunny is always scooting that thing around the floor or inhis cage. You're a bunny genius! 

-k


----------



## bunnydude (Nov 19, 2005)

I love the clamp idea!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2005)

Great ideas! And even better, is Pebbles modelling them 

Jan


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 19, 2005)

I just love what you did with the clamp!

And Tina, thanks for that idea with the grass paper plate holders. I'm so going to get some the next time we're at Walmart. Hopefully we'll find some this time of year. We were getting untreated wicker baskets at Michael's for a dollar a piece, but they haven't had any in for awhile now. Hopefully they're carry them again soon, it was the favorite chew toy for my rabbits.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2005)

I use plastic shelves that were made to go over the toilet in Mocha and Loki's cage to add a small ledge. For stabilization, I use a second shelf above the cage ceiling and the pipes are tied to the side of the cage just below the shelf.






I wouldn't recommend using it for a bun much bigger than Loki. He's about 5 pounds. A bigger rabbit would have trouble moving on the small shelf and would probably be too heavy. As it is, I recently had to replace the shelf with an extra one I had laying around as heavy bunny butts were making it crackin the middle. Of course, I had been using these shelves for their intended purpose all through college so they weren't exactly inperfect condition to start with.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 19, 2005)

I guess this counts too.

I couldn't find hay racks that could hold enough hay for my boys (hay crazy bunnies) but I found this at Ikea:






It's comparable to a hay rack you buy at the store for price but itdoesn't require filling so much. It was perfect for my bunnies!


----------



## Meganc731 (Nov 19, 2005)

Great idea MBB!! I also have hay lovers, so I got a rectangular plastic flower pot, I think it's about 18 inches long. I then buy Kaytee hay and I can put the whole package of Kaytee hay in the flower pot. They like it a lot.





Megan


----------



## doodle (Nov 19, 2005)

I like this thread - so many innovative ideas! I've seen wicker paper plate holders before, but are they completely untreated? I'm always paranoid about buying stuff for the buns to eat or chew unless I know for sure there's nothing added. 

I finally found the eggcrate stuff (the sheets of grated plastic) to try for a grate over the litter in the litterbox, but haven't tried using it yet. I have to figure out how to cut it because I have a feeling I'll need some kind of special cutter, which I don't have, lol. I'm such a dunce when it comes to tools and stuff like this. :?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 19, 2005)

I buy a lot of wicker stuff from Ikea for the bunnies. Why? Because Ikea lists all the materials used in and on their products if you look online. I buy wicker 'jars', balls, and other small decoration items because online it specifically says "peeled willow" and that's it, nothing else so it means they don't use a finish.

Other than that, I don't buy things for the bunnies that they can eat from other stores unless I know for sure.

The flower pot is a _great _idea but it would never work for my boys. Spice has a habit of eating plastic (sometimes even hard plastic). I used to have a Tupperware container as a water bowl, until Spice ate it. So needless to say, if your bunny is like mine, a metal rack is the best -- as long as you don't mind hearing metal being tossed around at night.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 19, 2005)

I use dish bins I got at the dollar store for litter boxes. They work great and come in many different sizes.
















As you can see, my buns really enjoy sitting in their boxes.I've even come home to find Wildfire asleep in one, resting her head onthe edge.

--Dawn


----------



## Spring (Nov 19, 2005)

So cute! Great ideas! I have to buy every thing for my rabbit and sometiems she can cost a fortune! (When it comes to go visit mr.vet!). So I'm _always_looking for inexpensive ways to do things. I buy the timothy hay cubes too! my rabbit loves to take abpart the sections and throw them around so I think she would be quit upset if I clamped it to the side of her cage!LOL! Shredded paper also works for in the cage, isntead of buying shavings and they love to throw it around adn chew it, plus hey, it's good for teh enviroment! If you ever need a new cage,. and on a tight budget, here's a GREAT idea for a cage that you can make as big as you can and how ever you want it!:

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/nic.html

There was another one, but I think they deleted it from the website.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't forget the ultimate bunny toy. The 12 soda can fridge packs taped together.


----------



## doodle (Nov 21, 2005)

LOL, Mr. Stee. That is too cool. My bunnies won't fit in those anymore - they would get stuck.


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 21, 2005)

1 free Paper Box from work + 1 tube from the petstore (cheaper at hardware store) + a pair of scissors = Cookie's FAVORITE place to hide 

(he spends all day sleeping in it and when he's not sleeping, he's chinning it)












_____________
Nadia &amp; Cookie


----------



## doodle (Nov 21, 2005)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> . . . and when he's not sleeping, he's chinning it . . .


LOL!! That just cracked me up. Bunnies are so funny with their chinning. :sunshine:


----------



## bluebird (Nov 21, 2005)

My idea is free if you drink pop.some of my water bottles fell on the cement floor and broke.I use plastic pop bottles they screw right on to the old ends and you just throw them away when they get dirty.I dont drink much pop but i can always get some from friends.bluebird


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats an awesome idea Bluebird, just one question is it the 20oz or the 2 liter bottles??


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 21, 2005)

Thosetunnels areawesome! The only problem is that only Zoey could use it, the boys are too big, LOL.

I'm working on getting one made for the boys though!


----------



## Kricket (Nov 21, 2005)

You all are SO clever! These ideas are terrific! Love the soda boxes taped together! That clamp for the cubes is AWESOME! And that bathroom shelf is a great idea! Everyone's ideas mentioned are so creative! Thanks for the ideas, all


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Thosetunnels areawesome!


Boxes come in different sizes and so inexpensive to get.
This box was used to hold Fluorescent light tubes. It is now Pebbles new tunnel.












I stuck the camera into the tunnel to take this picture. 








Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Nov 23, 2005)

Awwww honeypot that box really makes me miss home.. They do not have G&amp;T in Indiana!

Susan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 23, 2005)

*doodle wrote:*


> LOL, Mr. Stee. That is too cool. Mybunnies won't fit in those anymore - they would get stuck.



You'd be surprised. Loki's a svelte 5 pounds now and he played in that when he was chubby. He had to crawl and he still made the boxes swell as he moved through them like some kind of cartoon but he had a blast! He did do a lot of remodeling inside to make it easier as the turns and holes between boxes had been made for tiny little Mocha, but he didn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

I see Pebbles decided the entrance needed re-designing 

Jan


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

You would be surprised how compact bunnies can be..

One night i was terrified because I couldnt find Guinevere... she was UNDER my bureu... I dont know how the heck she squeezed under there...such a tiny space, but she fit and she actually liked it :?


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*bluebird wrote:*


> My idea is free if you drink pop (soda).some of my waterbottles fell on the cement floor and broke.I use plastic pop(soda)bottles they screw right on to the old ends and you just throw them away when they get dirty.I dont drink much pop (soda) but i can always get some from friends.bluebird


I was doing this for a while when we were short a few water bottles due to breakage/leakage.

I was using bottled water for the buns and the 16oz bottles worked great. When they were empty I would just exchange them for full ones.

I found that the soda pop bottles have different size threads, but I was able to fit 16, 20, 1.5L, &amp; 2L. Great for leaving a couple of days supply of water in the case of an overnighter or such.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Great for leaving a couple of days supply of water in the case of an overnighter or such.


Now if we can think of a dispenser that will leave a fewdays supply of food.....onder:

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Great for leaving a couple of days supply of water in the case of an overnighter or such.
> ...


_"The *Ergo Systems feeders* appear to be the best solution for automatic feeding of dry food at scheduled times during the day. They're available in 3 sizes ranging from 5 lb capacity to 20 lb capacity and maximum dry food sizes of 3/8" kibble to3/4". Timer (at right) is used to set up to 8 feedings during the day. Battery backup prevents loss of programming after a power outage (unit will not dispense while power is out). Unit has anon-chewable power cord for safety. Bowl disconnects for easy cleaning.Cover is air-tight to keep food fresh. Manual over-ride allows feeding outside of scheduled times. Indoor use only."_


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's another idea for a tunnel.

It's a wire shelving thatis used for storage.







Pebblescan run through it pretty fast. 









She loves confined places with things over her head. It's a sense of security.







Rainbows!


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Pebbles is such a spoiled little bunny =)


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 24, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> Awwww honeypot that box really makes me miss home.. They do not have G&amp;T in Indiana!
> 
> Susan


Funny the small things that make you miss home. 

___________
Nadia


----------



##  (Nov 24, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Thats an awesome idea Bluebird, just one question is it the20oz or the 2 liter bottles??


Either size , they all have universal caps .


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are some more ideas as shown in the pictures.






Pebbles litter box is cut from a plastic pail. By cutting it yourself, you can make the walls as high as you want. Then the plastic screen is cut to fit in the box.

By placing the food where she can only access it by going into the litter box you can train a new bunny litter habits in no time. 
The bowl of water blocks her from getting to the hay, so she has to reach it from the litter box.






Rainbows!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 24, 2005)

Great ideas, pet_bunny. You're very creative.I've gotta get a Netherland Dwarf! Either that, or bunnynap Pebbles...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok i noticed you all talking about them for awhile etc, and have noticed them in the pictures on this thread, that some of you use grass mating or something for the litter trays? What is that green mat thing in Pebbles litter tray? And can you get them in england? And plus are they easy to clean or do you throw them away?Sorry just realy interested lol. As i use sawdust for mine and i get through an awful lot in a month. Also are they any good at soaking up urine? Thank you all!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 24, 2005)

lol Pet_Bunny, my kiddies also have a flouresent light box. it makes a great tunnel.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2005)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I've gotta get a Netherland Dwarf! Either that, or bunnynap Pebbles...


:nonono: No bunnynapping here.

Even if you tried Pebbles will be too quick for you. :bunnybutt:



Also, see how she can toss this paper roll.







Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 25, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> What is that green mat thing in Pebbles litter tray? And can you get them in england? And plus are they easy to clean or do you throw them away? Sorry just realy interested lol. As i use sawdust for mine and i get through an awful lot in a month. Also are they any good at soaking up urine? Thank you all!


 Hi Linz, The plastic mat or a plastic canvas is a stitching screen found in hobby shops or dollar stores. I get mine at the dollar stores in the craft section. It costs 50 cents / sheet. I just use a pair of scissors and cut it to fit the litter box. It is great to keep Pebbles from digging in the litter. The pee drains through and the poops stay on top for easy cleaning. This way you can monitor how much she poops and pees. Here is the link on my litter box..... http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&amp;forum_id=1&amp;page=4 Rainbows!  Edit: It is on page *3*, the*64th* post on the thread.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for a wonderfull step by step guide Pet_bunny, I think I am gonna try that for my netherland dwarf and if i can find a bigger box for my english lop.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 25, 2005)

Tina, would you mind posting a picture of how you make the baskets into hay racks...not sure I'm following you. Thanks!!


----------



## sfritzp (Nov 25, 2005)

This is a great topic! I love all these ideas!
Here's a pic of a litter box I got for my monsters. It is for cats, but I find it great for buns.

I put the litter in the bottom tray (it comes with two bottom trays, so you always have a spare) and hay in the 'sifting' tray that is placed on top of the litter.
They sit and eat, pee and poop.
The pee and poop drops down to the litter, keeping the hay relatively clean. The only problem I've found is that Maggie's poops are SOOOO BIG (mind you - I know that is a GOOD thing..) that they don't fit through the holes! But that was remedied by clipping a few here and there to make BIGGER holes for them to pass,
Here's a website link to where you can get one that is the cheapest I found. Some places were charging $35 to $50 for them!


http://animainia.com/pro186290.html


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 25, 2005)

I've seen that box, and we were thinking of getting it for our cat. It wouldn't fit in our rabbit cage though,well, it would, but then they wouldn't have as much room. But I like the box.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 29, 2005)

Here's something I just found at the DollarRama Store. For a dollar of course. 

It's a Cable Tidy Kit that wraps bundles of wire and cables into aplastic flexible tube. It was very easy to insertwith a Glide Clip (included) and it comes in a 6.5 foot length tubing.








Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 16, 2005)

C.S.I. Anyone?

I had Pebbles on the kitchen floor today. She was under the kitchen table and she must of peed on the floor. I didn't notice until I put her back in her cage. I could smell it but didn't know where it was.

Now I remembered at the petshop, they were selling a blacklight kit to detect urine stains. I have onefrom my car so I used it to scan the floor, and it works! Pebbles pee glowed like green antifreeze under the blacklight. I quickly cleaned it up before my wife found out.
In my haste, I should of took pictures to show you before I cleaned it up. Maybe next time.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 17, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> C.S.I. Anyone?
> 
> I had Pebbles on the kitchen floor today. She was under the kitchen table and she must of peed on the floor. I didn't notice until I put her back in her cage. I could smell it but didn't know where it was.
> 
> ...


LOL! That's neat 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 28, 2006)

I love this thread.

:bump


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2006)

I know others have done it, but there aren't any pictures in this thread. I made a hay rack out of a wire shelving cube- the same kind I used to make the cage. The ones at the store don't hold enough for Fey and Sprite- Fey can clean one out by herself in half a day!






All I did was bend the rack in the middle. Be careful not to snap the wire like I did in one spot. I coated the wire ends in super glue so they wouldn't scratch. You can't see it in the picture, but I zip tied a piece of cardboard to the back so the hay won't fall out and make a mess. Then I zip tied the top of the rack to the cage.


----------



## jordiwes (May 2, 2006)

I would like to :bumpthis thread again for new members.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 2, 2006)

Here is another idea for people taking their bunnies outside for the first time.

I used a cage top for Cocoa to keep her safe andsecure, as a bonding method forthe two bunnies 
to get use to each other while outside.

Also it keeps rabbits safe from cats and birds while they are outside.








Rainbows! 

Edit: To repost the missing picture.


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 3, 2006)

Yeah it is an excellent idea. I use a cage lid for my guinea pigs when they go in the garden in the summer, so they can get a spot on the lawn with lots of juicy grass to hide and nibble on. 

I never thought of posting it on here though


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Runestonez* wrote: *


> Uhm...for those of you who have wood in the bottom of your hutches I had a suggestion...When we built our hutch we made it out of wood. But to make the floors easy to clean we used contact cement and put arborite on it. It practically lasts forever and is super easy to clean. If you aren't picky about colour you can find some sheets that are dirt cheap! We got our sheets for $1.50 each, much cheaper than replacing the wood floor!! Just an idea.





>


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello,

I have some tips too. I love this thread.

Peanut dug everything out of the litter box the first and second night we had her and b/c she chews like crazy... So, I used a cookie cooling rack in the litter box. She would have shreddedaplastic screen. Our litter box is just a kitty litter box.

Also to protect our French doors in the kitchen and the wall behind their pen we have two large sheets of plexi glass. You can see through them so people do not notice that anything is against our walls. We only put the sheet in front of the door when they are out in the kitchen. We also use plexi glass to barricade off our television so they cannot get back to the wires and the remote can still control the TV, DVD etc...

For their cage we currently use a Midwest dog exercise pen.





Under the pen is a piece of linoleum.Clean up is a breeze... we justfold up the cage, sweep up the hey and fur, clean the floor, spray the cage with a hose andthen put the cage backwhen it dries. 

You can configure them to any shape. We keep it 2 panels wide by one panel deep. There are 8 panels and they measure: 24x36" To take them out on the deck with us we open it to the full 8 panels & when they stay at my parents when we are out of town, my parents have enough space to let them have it open full all of the time.

It is easy to transport because it folds flat. However it is not an inexpensive accessory, but many cages are not anyway.

Christine


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2006)

hh2420* wrote: *


> using the setup Pet-Bunny uses for pebbles (with the woody pet and stitching screen) this makes it easier to maintain the litter. I keep some little baggies near the litter box and just scoop out soiled litter a few times a day. This helps a lot.


 
Here is my set up...










As you can see below, I have a home made garbage box for the soiled litter.
I used clear tape to water proof the box, and to make a handle for the lid.










The box issmall enough to hold a shopping bag, andthe lidis large enough to cover the box.
The lid hides the mess and keeps the odor from smelling.










Itis easy to scoop a little at a time, orempty part of the litter box, and close the lid when I'm finished. 
When the bag is full (in about a week) I throw it out.






Rainbows!


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

I was also concerned about the smell of soiled litter in the garbage...and while I was at the dollar store they had these little baggies that can fit about 1-2 cups of stuff in. They're just little tie baggies. I just grab one and dump the poop in it, scoop the soiled litter into it..then tie it and throw it in the little trash can that sits next to the cage. 

This works great for keeping the soiled litter all wrapped up. Cant smell it at all!

-Haley


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 15, 2006)

hi

this is a great thred and i really love all the ideas. i am particuarlly interested in the litter tray with mesh stopping the bunny getting to the litter i ahev actually litter trained the bunnies yet but im wroking on it and plan to buy some litter trays this week and therefore need to get some loitter but if i can jsut get the usual sort of cat litter then i wont need to worry too much what i buy. i need to find some mesh now to make it!! lol

this tpoic is quite long when you read the first 3 and a bit pages all in about 30 mins!!! lol :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2006)

A breeder was ableto keep her cagestidy by C-clamping thehay in the 
top corners of her cages,when she takes herrabbits to Shows. Thanks for the ideaShannon.














Rainbows!


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 17, 2006)

:bump:jumpforjoy:for more bunny ideas, i enjoy this thread:bunnydance:


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2006)

I keep my hay in a deep cardboard box, but cut asmall doorway into one side so that it makes a ramp for the girls toget into it  They like sitting up in there and watching what's goingon as well as eating! And, it keeps most of the mess contained.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 19, 2006)

The box toy:






And the digging pot, take on old plant pot, fill it with soil, tip iton it's side and voila! Sit back and watch your buns enjoy!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 19, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 29, 2007)

Bump for Wax32. :bump

Ceramic tilesfrom hardware stores arealot cheaper than the chinchilla cooling stones found at Pet Shops.You can putsome in the fridge to cool off and use on hot summer days.

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## wax32 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks, I got lots of cool ideas from this thread and I am for sure going to do a litter box like that!


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 6, 2007)

bump!:bumpfor more!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 7, 2007)

This is what I do for hay around my place - I find it is the cleanest thing I have come up with so far. I can't take all the credit, I got this idea from Freddy's Mom a while back...






The've gone to town on this box, but I replace it every now and then. 

Just pull out the perforrated area on those glad garbage bag boxes, and stuff full of hay. 

They have to put their face in the hole area to eat, and I find it keeps a lot of the spillage to a minimum... and my two love emptying their hay onto the floor... 

This seems to keep it well contained and it's not easy for them to flip over.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Shred-Ender that I use for brushing my pets.
Trouble is, the handle prevents me from brushing on the right side of the rabbit.

This isthe set up I have when brushing the bunnies.






I have the Zoom Groom brush, Shred-Ender, and Irun the vacuum while brushing to pick up the hair off the brushes.





*Here are some modifications that I did to the Shred-Ender.*






1. Pop off the soft plastic covers.
2. Unscrew the the screws
3. Pull out the blade.








This is a locking clamp that I got for $2.88 

The Front of the blade is the direction to brush the bunny.








Clamp the blade tight so it doesn't move or slip. 

Note: A spring clamp does not hold the blade tight enough.

Hold in up right position to brush.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

This hay rack is a nice size and deeper.

Thumpers_Mom* wrote: *


> *:idea*I got this from Ikea last night and it was only $2.99. It is 8 1/4"x13". I was able to secure it by using the ties. The bars are wide enough for them to pic their hay through it and allows me to put it high enough to clean under it...and they won't jump into it! Oh, the tray on the bottom rocks too! :woohoo
> 
> Gotta LOVE Ikea!:yes:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 29, 2008)

Flick* wrote: *


> Get a fluorescent light grid at a hardware store. The hard part may be cutting the plastic grid.


Thanks Flick.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 29, 2008)

This thread is great!! Some brilliant ideas!

For a hay rack we got a corner shelf basket thingy from Ikea... It was Â£1.99. It's great because it just cable ties into the corners of the top shelf of their cage, so you just need to lift the lid of the cage to fill it...







It holds tons of hay...






And it even fits a little bunny in as well! 

















No- really. Chalk loves to sleep in it, and she can be found in there pretty much all day! She buries down, puts her ears back and closes here eyes, and all you can see is the top of her head snoozing away in the hay rack! :hearts:


----------



## thegooch69 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> This hay rack is a nice size and deeper.
> 
> Thumpers_Mom* wrote: *
> 
> ...




Anyone have a link to Ikea's web site where you can purchase this online? I can't seem to find it! I think this would be perfect for my bun.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 12, 2008)

Here ya go:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90072648


----------



## thegooch69 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw a feeder that works with gravity for chicken pellets and I'm sure it would be no different for rabbit pellets. What you do is take a 4 or 5 inch round length (as tall as the cage) of pvc that is shaped like an "L". Put a cap on the L end and cut a hole big enough to eat from on the inside of the "L". Face the"L" end toward the inside of the cage and if you make it long eoungh the other end could sit right below a NIC panel. You could also modify the panel right above so that the panel could open for easy refiling. 

Sorry I don't have any pics, but I hope my directions could help someone out. :brownbunny


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 8, 2009)

This is what I was talking about. Of course you can scale it down to fit in the cage. You also don't have to put a cap on top as long as it is high enough so no bunnies can't crawl in.


----------



## Penelope-Primrose (Apr 8, 2012)

I use paper shredding too because Penelope is allergic to the wood shavings that I got..


----------

